# Opinions: 60" Arctic Cat Poly Plow



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I just bought a new plow for the quad. It is a 3 month old Arctic Cat plow. It is 60" wide and it is poly. It is yellow. I paid $100 for it. I will get pics of it tomarrow when I pick it up. Does anyone have any advice on these plows? any problems? I know the plow is a light plow should I add weight somehow?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That's the same plow I have on my 2004 Arctic Cat 500. It works realy good, but some times I wish it was a little heavier. One thing you have to change is the clip that you hook your winch hook to, it's junk. Mine broke after 2 or 3 storms. So now I use a shacke insted of the original clip. You got a great deel on that plow. It should work out very well for you.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

mercer_me;856319 said:


> That's the same plow I have on my 2004 Arctic Cat 500. I t works realy good, but some times I wish it was a little heavier. One thing you have to change is the clip that you hook your winch hook to, it's junk. Mine broke after 2 or 3 storms. So now I use a shacke insted of the original clip. You got a great deel on that plow. It should work out very well for you.


ya haha. im not actually the one picking it up. my friend who works about 2 miles away from it is going to pick it up for me so I dont have to go out there. I guess the plow looks next to brand new. is the plow easy to angle? and does it fit on a sidewalk angled? o also do you have any pics of it?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;856337 said:


> ya haha. im not actually the one picking it up. my friend who works about 2 miles away from it is going to pick it up for me so I dont have to go out there. I guess the plow looks next to brand new. is the plow easy to angle? and does it fit on a sidewalk angled?


It's very easy to angle. I don't plow sidewalks (there are no side walks in any of the towns I plow in) so I wouldn't know if it would fit on a side walk. The only thing you have to do when you go to angle it you have to clean the snow awy from the angle lever (when the snow comes over the blade it builds up there). I've had mine for 4 years now and it's also like brand new. When you put the plow mounts on you may have to add washers (you will se what I'm talking about when you put the on). I had to with mine becouse they didn't stick out far enough and my plow kept falling off, now I don't have any problems with it.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

mercer_me;856349 said:


> It's very easy to angle. I don't plow sidewalks (there are no side walks in any of the towns I plow in) so I wouldn't know if it would fit on a side walk. The only thing you have to do when you go to angle it you have to clean the snow awy from the angle lever (when the snow comes over the blade it builds up there). I've had mine for 4 years now and it's also like brand new. When you put the plow mounts on you may have to add washers (you will se what I'm talking about when you put the on). I had to with mine becouse they didn't stick out far enough and my plow kept falling off, now I don't have any problems with it.


do you know the measurements of the plow where attaches to the quad? I am wondering if it will fit on my cycle country mount or not. Ya my plow I have to also clean the snow away from the pin to angle it.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;856362 said:


> do you know the measurements of the plow where attaches to the quad? I am wondering if it will fit on my cycle country mount or not. Ya my plow I have to also clean the snow away from the pin to angle it.


It's 19" wide were it hooks on.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

yep it will work then. must be the same hookup as a cycle country then. cool so I wont have to make a new bracket or buy one  I can't wait to plow with this new plow. hopefully not as much snow sticks to this one as it did to my other one.


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

I think the mount is different. The Cat one has a latch that snaps over the pin of the mount, the Cycle Country is a pin inserted through tabs.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

JoeCool;856433 said:


> I think the mount is different. The Cat one has a latch that snaps over the pin of the mount, the Cycle Country is a pin inserted through tabs.


ya I just noticed that. it isnt a big deal I will modify it to fit.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

mercer_me;856391 said:


> It's 19" wide were it hooks on.


o nvm lol. I went outside and crawled under the quad and the arctic cat plow is wider then the cycle countries. o well. I will have to modify the plow then


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

This is a picture of the shackle I put on the plow.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

mercer_me;856675 said:


> This is a picture of the shackle I put on the plow.


alright cool I will have to buy one later on. My buddy is going this morning to get it and he gets outof work at 3 so i will have pics later on.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

here are the pics. It is in very good shape. It needs to be cleaned. it is filthy


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;857208 said:


> here are the pics. It is in very good shape. It needs to be cleaned. it is filthy


Is it just my computer or does anybody else not se the pictures?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

mercer_me;857212 said:


> Is it just my computer or does anybody else not se the pictures?


Sorry, I can se them now. I can se that your winch hooks on a little diferent than mine. But the clip at the end of the chain is the same as the one I had on my plow.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Ya I meant to ask ya what is that for?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;857240 said:


> Ya I meant to ask ya what is that for?


That plow didn't come stock with that chain on it. The guy you bought it off must have added it. I don't know why you woulound want it on there. You should take the chain rite off and put a shackle on like I said erlier.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

mercer_me;857241 said:


> That plow didn't come stock with that chain on it. The guy you bought it off must have added it. I don't know why you woulound want it on there. You should take the chain rite off and put a shackle on like I said erlier.


Ya I am going to remove the chain. I have to buy a spring for the lever because it doesnt stay locked in. The spring is missing on the bottom of the plow. I have to do some minor modifications to get it to fit my plow mount.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;857247 said:


> Ya I am going to remove the chain. I have to buy a spring for the lever because it doesnt stay locked in. The spring is missing on the bottom of the plow. I have to do some minor modifications to get it to fit my plow mount.


After you make all your changes and you get it on you ATV put some pictures on hear. I think you will like it. I like mine. Good luck with it this winter.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

mercer_me;857410 said:


> After you make all your changes and you get it on you ATV put some pictures on hear. I think you will like it. I like mine. Good luck with it this winter.


I wil for sure get pics. I think it will be nicer to plow with then the 54" plow. I have to make a few changes to make it fit my quad but not too many


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

I have a cycle country plow that I put a 60" artic cat poly blade on, it was easy longer bolts and spacers. I unbolted the cc blade from the pivot, centered it in the cat blade measured spacers, and you have to move out the blade stops, ill get pics in the am.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Ya get me some pics


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Here are some pics, I think the CC pivot was about 3/4" of an inch smaller than the blade frame.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

thanks for the pics. But I am going from the mounting plate under the quad I have to hookup.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

pipes are you gonna have a Blade on each quad this winter then? or Have 1 set up for plowing and the other for running out and Ice fishing and trail riding

sublime out


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

sublime68charge;859158 said:


> pipes are you gonna have a Blade on each quad this winter then? or Have 1 set up for plowing and the other for running out and Ice fishing and trail riding
> 
> sublime out


I am gonna run one quad with a plow and the other for ice fishing ya. And I am going to keep my steel blade because that is a good blade to move sand and dirt liek i have done before.


----------



## captainkelley (Jan 9, 2009)

Awesome plow. 54" angled all the way, five positions. You don't need weights. I't scrapes really well. I hooked a curb at speed on a handicap ramp and thought I wrecked the plow. Couldn't find any damage. Set your shoes just under the moldboard frame. No extra metal to sacrifice. Second on the shackle idea. I took my hook off the winch cable and ran the shackle through the thimble. Extra wear and flexibility. You want the attachment as close to the blade as possible for the most height raised.


----------

